# Looking for expectant mums with additional needs



## Dominique2020 (Feb 25, 2013)

Hi mums,

We're making an empowering new documentary series for Channel 4 about pregnancy and parenting following the stories of a diverse range of parents to be who have mobility issues, a physical disability, impaired vision and restricted growth or who have additional needs when expecting a baby.

We want the series to challenge misconceptions, celebrate triumphs and capabilities and follow the day to day realities of each parent. We've had a really positive response from parents with disabilities and looking for expectant mums who might like to take part who are due between July and September. Its important we get the tone of the series right so if you would like to know more about the series, want to tell us what we should be including and looking out for please contact Dominique on 020 7424 7701 or email [email protected]

All calls are confidential and there is no obligation to take part in the series. If this is of interest to someone you know, feel free to pass on my details.

I look forward to hearing from you!


----------

